# Looking for table saw for kitchen project



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The one I own is a Ryobi.
http://www.homedepot.com/s/ryobi+table+saw?NCNI-5
It's worked perfectly, very powerful, comes with a built in portable easy to use stand.
The best part is the expandable table for cutting wider boards, and extension that slides out on the back to help support longer boards.
The guard is all but useless but everything else works fine.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Most important part is the rip fence. After locking it, try hard to move the ends, and if yes, there should be a way to adjust it. I think Ridgid is good value, although I'm saving up for something like Makita or soft start motor and good grooves for home made miter fence.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just be certain any saw you buy has an adjustable rip fence so if need be it can be adjusted parallel to the miter slots.

If you will be cutting large sheet goods don't attempt it on that saw. Build yourself a cutting guide following Popular Mechanics outline and it would be difficult to miss. 

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4283497

I know a fellow that built these knock down horses that are plenty sturdy for your work and they store easily.

You'll always need saw horses so that can be your first new table saw project.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I am also looking at this Dewalt: http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...catalogId=10051&productId=50056271&cId=detail

The Dewalt can't accept a dado blade, but the Rigid can. Even though I can't think of a reason I would be using one. My neighbor a big wood worker nut, who doesn't have time to work use his tools, suggested a dado compatibility. I do like the Dewalt rack and pinion and other little features. 

I do have 1 large 3x6x3/4" board that I need to rip down for parts for filler strips and trim. Though most of the strips I need will be along the lines up to 6 feet x 3-6" x 3/4 (max thickness).

I am tiring of fussing around with my circular saw, the fence I got from kreg is basically to long. It is hard to secure the board to cut it without the fence hitting something that I am trying to secure it with. I kind of wish I didn't toss out the packaging, so I could return. In retro spec I should have saved the ~$120 in circular saw and accessories and gone with a table saw to begin with.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

joecaption said:


> The one I own is a Ryobi.
> http://www.homedepot.com/s/ryobi+table+saw?NCNI-5


can you check your link?
That one leads to about 5 choices


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I use a track saw made by Scheppach which is the same as the Grizzly model, just different paint and labels. There is no way I will attempt to break down full sheets of plywood on my table saw, which is a Grizzly 1023RLW.

If you plan ahead and develop a cutlist, you can ask the gents at the lumber yard to cut the sheets for you. They will usually cut at least one per sheet and more if you ask. There may be a small charge for additonal cuts, but it will be worth it for hauling, carrying around and cutting to your final dimensions once you get it home. Always cut a little bigger than needed. Their blades can make an ugly cut, and not always on the money.

Personally, I would suggest a bigger saw with more OOMPH!. And make sure the saw you buy will accept dado blades. A larger cutting surface will be a big help.

You are tackling a big job. It can get frustrating real quick if you don't have the tools for the job.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

A track saw is a little out of my budget. I also noticed this Kobalt:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_486267-5201...saw&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=table+saw&facetInfo=

I am looking in the sub-$300 range. Already dropped a lot on other tools that I won't be using all that much. Though my favorite is my impact driver. 

I don't want a huge shop saw as I am not a huge wood worker and don't have much room for it. I am also looking at spending around ~$50 for a blade.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Solaritu said:


> I am also looking at this Dewalt: http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...catalogId=10051&productId=50056271&cId=detail
> 
> The Dewalt can't accept a dado blade, but the Rigid can. Even though I can't think of a reason I would be using one. My neighbor a big wood worker nut, who doesn't have time to work use his tools, suggested a dado compatibility. I do like the Dewalt rack and pinion and other little features.
> 
> ...



This alone would be a deal breaker for me. I have a Ridgid table saw the contractors model have had it about 12 years only thing I have done is change the blade and the fence. The factory blade is OK but when dull just replace it don't sharpen it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I had two brand new Freud brand dado sets for years, never once used them so I sold them. 
A Krieg Tool will do the same job faster and cheaper.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The Ryobi I own is the one with the wheels on it.
The fence does not move at all once locked in place.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the DeWalt saw---the smaller of the two---it is a fine machine--they are on sale at Home Depot for about $300--I have had many small table saws--this one is the best that I've used---


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Fences have been mentioned a few times, and that's good, because, without a good fence and miter, a table saw is essentially not a whole lot more than a circular saw turned upside down and clamped to a sawhorse. So I would definitely suggest that you check them out, go to the manufacturer's sites and download the manuals if need be, and make sure that you are satisfied in that regard. But I honestly believe that any of the ones mentioned will meet your needs. A lot of options, and you'll get a lot of different advice, but the rhetorical question is "what do you want?". For example, I pretty much think of a table saw as the centerpiece of a shop, but it sounds like you don't have a lot of work planned for it, so the physical dimensions and weight may be as big a factor as anything, so that you can store it when not in use. Just keep in mind that a table saw is a stationary tool, so make sure that you buy or build a solid stand, or otherwise devise a solid way to mount it on a pair of stands or whatever, in a method in which it is stable during operation.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

The winer: Ridgid! 

I got a $59 diablo blade for it as well. I went to check things out and while I liked how the kobalt has a rear extentsion, it takes up a lot more space for storing, than the ridgid. I also have had great luck with my ridgid shop vac, and the warranty is top notch. Both can cut 24", both can use dado, both had front and rear locking fence. Though the ridgid locks its rear from the front (connected to each other), which made more sense, instead of manully locking two locks. I do have two folding tables, one that has a 1.5" table top, this reduces the need for legs, which can be questionable. I watched some Yankee wood shop on how to use it, I will need to buy a combo square and will verify everything is perfect!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What sort of blade did you buy?

Table saws are used ,primarily, for ripping--so ,I have found, a combination blade (50 tooth) is about the best all around choice.

A 60 or 80 tooth cross cut blade will scorch the wood ,fill with pitch and also cause the wood to lift if pushed aggressively---


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I got a 80 tooth diablo blade for laminate, etc. I will mostly use the saw for filler strips. I have a 60t on my chop saw and I didn't look at the blade on the table. Luckily i can use it on my miter as well.


----------

